# What's your thoughts on this set up



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

No passengers unless they want to sit in the sink.

Coffee is king


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Mick H said:


> No passengers unless they want to sit in the sink.
> 
> Coffee is king
> 
> ...


 Bets the 9/5 grind


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My thoughts on your thoughts:



I wouldn't want to have an accident driving anywhere


My back hurts


Why is my car accelerating so slow


I wish I had purchased a larger 4x4


I wish I owned a Coffee Shop


It's 16 years old, amazed it's still going


I hope I can persuade someone to buy this at a really good price.


When should I say how much I want for it


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Love it.... Hilarious! (But, where's the power source to run that espresso machine?)


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Gotta say, it is a great setup for espresso on the road... very good use of small spaces, too!??


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I've seen a very similar setup at a rugby tournament. It did a roaring trade as the coffee was nice and a good price - just what you want on a cold Sunday morning in a field.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> When should I say how much I want for it


 That's the odd thing Micky has almost reached 20 posts "advertising" the bl**dy thing but still hasn't told anyone how much he wants.

(Obviously he may have had dozens of PMs asking)

I am not an expert on Smart Cars... but my mum has one (considerably younger than that one) and it is a gutless heap -
pulling away from the lights we got left behind by an old guy with a Zimmer frame!!


----------

